# The ultimate one-way journey



## CHamilton (Feb 16, 2015)

Would you leave your family behind to be the first human to set foot on Mars?



> Leila Zucker remembers the ping of her inbox that launched her on this quest.
> _From: Ron Zucker
> Subject: I don’t WANT you to..._
> The name of the organization that could be the first to put humans on the Red Planet is Mars One. “One,” as in, yes, one-way. It will launch people into space, land them on Mars and attempt to keep them alive for the length of their natural lives — but it won’t be bringing them back.
> ...


Since the above article was written, the 100 third-round finalists have been chosen. Leila, who is a friend, is one of them.

I have extremely mixed feelings about the whole project. On the one hand, it is certainly generating interest in space exploration and colonization--something that the human race needs. But sending people on a one-way trip raises significant ethical questions.


----------



## neroden (Feb 16, 2015)

My fiancee would love to go, but she knew she'd never be accepted (chronic illness with a genetic component!)


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Feb 16, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> But sending people on a one-way trip raises significant ethical questions.


Ancient explorers who sailed our ancient oceans may have been on one way journeys. I'm thinking about Phoenicians, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 16, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> ...sending people on a one-way trip raises significant ethical questions.


Agreed. The method of selection is all wrong.

This should be done using a New England town meeting style format to chose the winners. A few particularly well qualified people (the Kardashians come to mind) should be nominated, and those nominations seconded, if warrented. Then a vote via the interent should be conducted to choose the several candidates needed to 'man' a one way trip to the God of War

How could there be any ethical questions if we follow a democratic process?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2015)

Good to see you back Scott, you must have taken a loooooong trip and gotten lost!

Others to consider for the list would include OJ and ALL self appointed jihad warriors among other lunatics.!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds like a perfect job for some telephone sanitizers, hairdressers and management consultants.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 16, 2015)

I've told people since Apollo 11, if ever given that chance, I'd be the first to sign up.

Once I had kids, I had to re-think it, but would still sign up in a heartbeat. What a journey!


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 17, 2015)

This video conveys perfectly what my friend and "Mars 100" candidate Leila is like. It's apparently only available on Facebook at the moment.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 17, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> It is certainly generating interest in space exploration and colonization--*something that the human race needs.*


How do you figure?


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 17, 2015)

There's no way I could do this. What if I didn't get along with the other people? I'm an introvert, so there's no way I could be put somewhere with only three other people. (Talk about pressure to make small talk.)

Plus, I'd miss my cats.


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanS said:


> Sounds like a perfect job for some telephone sanitizers, hairdressers and management consultants.




In other words, a load of useless bloody loonies!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm so glad someone finally picked up on that.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 17, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a perfect job for some telephone sanitizers, hairdressers and management consultants.
> ...


I don't think they're building a B-Ark.



RyanS said:


> I'm so glad someone finally picked up on that.


Oh, I got it, but Eddie ate my reply.


----------

